# New Woman



## bgb

I remember the Skinnie Minnie New Woman Series as having more parts that what has been posted on this board. Are the extra chapters still around and could they be posted here?


----------



## BTB

they are on the m2bbw yahoo group


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD

I can't seem to find this story or group.Any help? Thank you.


----------



## Coop

It's M2BBW. I've seen it and I have to say it rocks. Skinnie Minnie is the man or perhaps Woman...as it pertains to his stories.


----------



## skinnie minnie

Hi Folks,
I'm again flattered that anyone is interested in my story. I have just about figured out how I want to continue with The New Woman story and I hope to begin writing more VERY soon. I think I may actually have some time to do it. I have written a little more, but I may scrap it and start again. I've gone in a couple of different directions with the story and I'm not sure I'm happy with any of them. I'm sure everyone here knows how difficult it is to come up with time to do the things you REALLY want to do. Life happens while you're making other plans, ya know? 
Later guys and gals, Keep it between the ditches now.


----------



## Coop

Take all the time you need dude. I love parts 8-12!!!! ^_^


----------



## bgb

Would it be possible to post parts 8-12 here?
Thanks


----------



## skinnie minnie

If you can get them at the yahoo group M2BBW, you can have them. I no longer even have a copy. Be my guest. Thank you for asking.
Skinnie Minnie


----------



## Observer

We just yesterday acquired reposting rights to these chapters and intend to be parceling hem out with the weekly update, probably beginning this weekend.

The Dimensions Library strives to be the most comprehensive colletion of weight related literature on the Internet. Overall I'm sure we are. But in getting there we don't knowingly violate others copyright privleges. 

When we find out about material our readers want I try to request and secure reposting permission before doing so. It takes a little longer but makes for good taste and happy authors. That's why writers with other outlets likje The_Id, Matt_L and Mollycoddles comment here peacefully instead of yelling for my head. SkinnieMinnie is but the latest.

And, no, I don't always get what I ask for. Sometimes I don't even get a reply. 

For those interested, here's the link to the first of 8 chapters already in the WG Archive


----------



## skinnie minnie

I'll be looking forward to being further honored by having more chapters of my story posted at Dimensions. Thanks.


----------



## rotoplooker

I loved that story.

You know, I really don't like BHM, but a BBW shemale ! This is so nasty ! And unlike other M to BBW stories, there aren't too much sadism, and no pain at all : just a man trapped in the most kinky situation. Great work. I would love to read more of your stories, but I think the M2BBW yahoo group is dead. If not, could someone post the link ?

I'm thinking about drawing some illustrations for this story. Yes, I think I'll do it...


----------



## parksy

I hope this help's http://groups.yahoo.com/group/m2bbw/


----------



## DreamPolice

skinnie minnie said:


> I'll be looking forward to being further honored by having more chapters of my story posted at Dimensions. Thanks.



We may only wait and see.


----------



## tawmie

BBW MeganLynn44DD said:


> I can't seem to find this story or group.Any help? Thank you.


If you know anyone who willing to help me and ride this through to the end I wish to be a m2bbw story come real


----------

